

A Developer's Work: Dreaming - thristian
http://pgolub.wordpress.com/2009/03/14/a-developers-work-dream/

======
thristian
I've heard a lot of people's attempts at explaining programming to non-
programmers (I've even tried it myself a couple of times), but I've never
heard someone use the metaphor of dreaming before.

Despite being somewhat clunkily translated from the original Russian, I think
it's worth reading.

------
wallflower
I like the metaphor of programming as creative writing - you start with a
blank editor (sometimes) or existing code (more likely) and revise
(refactor)/craft it into something tangible that is of utility.

------
johnm
Thanks!

Sounds like an attempt at describing a process of creating art.

